# Deleting??



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Okay - I know this is a dumb question so please don't yell at me!!!  For the life of me I cannot figure out how to delete a sample that I decided I don't want.  I won't pretend I do much other than actually read on the kindle, I haven't done much with the other options.  Can someone please tell me how to do that?  Thank you in advance, sorry for the dumb question!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It's not dumb and I'm glad you asked.

On your Kindle, open the content manager. Tick the titles of the samples you want to delete, then use the scroll bar to bring up the menu and choose the option to remove from the Kindle. That's it, easy as pie!

L


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Duh, thanks Leslie!  I hadn't tried to delete anything yet and was trying to do it right from the sample.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

Definitely NOT stupid, or I am as stupid as you are!  

I did the same thing when I first got my Kindle, before I read about how to use the Content Manager. I selected the sample on the Home page, and looked for some sort of "Delete" option. 

Then I smartened up and read the User Guide, plus purchased Leslie's wonderful Kindle FAQ. And now I'm practically a genius! (I swear, Leslie's FAQ alone upped my IQ by at least 20 points)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Khabita said:


> Then I smartened up and read the User Guide, plus purchased Leslie's wonderful Kindle FAQ. And now I'm practically a genius! (I swear, Leslie's FAQ alone upped my IQ by at least 20 points)


Oh my cheeks are red! Thank you!

You can also delete samples (or any content) using the USB cable. I know there are lots of owners that have never even taken the cable out of the box, and that's fine. But last month when I was in Switzerland, I used it alot (no Whispernet) and sort of got into the habit. If I want to do a mass deletion...say, delete all my copies of the New York Times for a whole month...I find that the cable is a little faster and easier. But it's a 6 of one, half-dozen of the other type situation and whatever is comfortable and easiest for you is probably best.

L


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Glad to know that I am not the only one. I ran through most of the functions a couple of days ago when I first got my lovely. Today, I went to get rid of some stuff and found myself saying "Now how do I do this?"


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Can you delete in Switzerland?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ethan said:


> Can you delete in Switzerland?


Yes. And you can read in Switzerland too but there is no Whispernet!! None, zero, nada! 

L


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie, you had me scared as I was reading your FAQ book.  To delete I have to connect to my computer via USB cable.  Please, no.  I finished your FAQ book and started reading the User's Guide again.  Aaaaaah.  I can delete without connecting to "la machine" ('puter").  I was happy about that.  I am a K.I.S.S. girl.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Leslie, you had me scared as I was reading your FAQ book. To delete I have to connect to my computer via USB cable. Please, no. I finished your FAQ book and started reading the User's Guide again. Aaaaaah. I can delete without connecting to "la machine" ('puter"). I was happy about that. I am a K.I.S.S. girl.


As I said over on the FAQ thread (Amazon) just yesterday...if you live in an area with Whispernet, you never need to even take the USB cable out of the box!

L


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> If I want to do a mass deletion...say, delete all my copies of the New York Times for a whole month...I find that the cable is a little faster and easier. But it's a 6 of one, half-dozen of the other type situation and whatever is comfortable and easiest for you is probably best.
> 
> L


I don't know about deleting files on a Windows box, but on a Mac, you need also to empty the trash to actually get rid of the files to recover the space. I have an XP computer, but I always use the Mac to hook the Kindle up to (since it's right by my easy chair).

I wondered why I was using up main memory space so quickly on the Kindle, then emptied the Trash and got back 100 megabytes, heh. If you use the Content Manager, you don't have this problem, of course.

Mike


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie, a deleting question:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,271.0.html


----------

